# Logan-14"



## ZZDOG (Jul 4, 2015)

HELLO TO ALL...NEW GUY FIRST POST...
I HAVE  TWO 14" LOGAN LATHES...1970&1976
WHAT KIND OF HEAD STOCK  OIL TO USE...


----------



## JR49 (Jul 4, 2015)

ZZDOG,   this comes straight from the horses mouth  (Scot Logan owner, Logan Actuator),  " any quality gear oil 90/140 wt. bought now, is going to be as good and most likely better than the lubes that were recommended 50 years ago".  Now I should say, he was talking about my 12" logan  which has sealed ball bearings for the spindle. I am pretty sure that your 14" machines also have sealed spindle bearings, but you better check to be sure.  Good luck, and welcome to the forum,  JR49


----------



## ZZDOG (Jul 4, 2015)

JR49     THANKS FOR THE INFO..I CK. THE LOGAN WEB. IT SAID SPINDLE OIL SAE. 10 WT...?????  I  BETTER DIG DEEPER...ZZDOG....


----------



## Redlineman (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey;

Welcome. Logan made a VERY few plain bearing lathes WAY back in the early years. Your lathe certainly has sealed roller bearings. Whether they need repacking is a good question, but they do not need oiling for sure.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 5, 2015)

Redlineman - The lathe in question used oil in the headstock, for the gears ... like the 25xx series.

Here is my take on the seaming difference between what Scott told JR49 and what ZZDOG found on the Logan website ... each was talking about a different application.

I would presume the 10 wt reference was geared towards the flat belt lathes with open gears (most of the Logans). The 'spindle oil' goes inside the cone pulley on the spindle. There is a small screw plugged hole marked 'oil' (I think) on the center pulley section.
I would presume the 90/140 gear oil reference was for those lathes with gears in an enclosed, wet, gearbox. 25xx & 65xx series (maybe more).
I'm not saying with any authority that the gear oil is correct (I have a lathe in the first category) ... just that both statements could be correct depending on application.


----------



## ZZDOG (Jul 5, 2015)

THANK YOU..
REDLINEMAN&MISTER ED...FOR THAT INFO...I GUEST I BETTER BUY THE LOGAN LATHE MANUAL....
     ZZDOG....


----------



## JR49 (Jul 5, 2015)

ZZDOG,  You should get the manual for your lathes, but for now there is a plate on the Quick Change Gear Box that has the model number of the lathe.  Please post the model # of each of your lathes so that we can be of more help. I can tell you for sure that if the model # starts with 65, then they have sealed ball bearings, and the headstock oil is there only to lube the 2 back gears and should be gear oil.  Good luck, JR49

EDIT'  ZZDOG, I just saw that you started a new thread with the model # 's , and I have something you just might like!  Its a PDF copy of the 6560 manual. Not sure if its the complete version, but it will definitely get you started. I'm not great with computers, but am sure if you get me you're E-mail address, I will be able to send it to you.  JR49



































gb


----------



## ZZDOG (Jul 6, 2015)

JR49 THANK  YOU.....FOR THAT PDF...GOOD INFO...I CAN USE THAT.....


----------



## HMF (Jul 10, 2015)

ZZdog, take it easy on the CAPS man. Otherwise, enjoy!


----------

